# whats the beef about



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

can somebody explain to me what the beef is about, between BMW drivers and audi drivers.
its not all, but i've had several BMW drivers up my chuff and dying to get past to the extent of me having to anchor up pretty quick to avoid an accident. is there some history to this ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Never had the prob, just drive faster so they can't catch you up.. :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Never had the prob, just drive faster so they can't catch you up.. :lol: :lol: :wink:
> Hoggy.


nice thought shame about the car infront :lol:


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

My grandad is a BMW man and I'm an Audi man obviously and we always argue he thinks his z3m is better than my tts, it's ok tho I'll just put him in a home soon hahaha


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Cos you own a TTRS you will always get someone wanting to try it on with you mate. Just let the plonkers go past you and enjoy the drive.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

lol, this again


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I have both - Am I schizophrenic?


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

tter said:


> can somebody explain to me what the beef is about, between BMW drivers and audi drivers.
> its not all, but i've had several BMW drivers up my chuff and dying to get past to the extent of me having to anchor up pretty quick to avoid an accident. is there some history to this ?


I own both and don't see a problem. Maybe you're just driving too slow :grin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

Garth said:


> tter said:
> 
> 
> > can somebody explain to me what the beef is about, between BMW drivers and audi drivers.
> ...


mmh i wondered how soon it would be til someone said this.if i drive too slow then so do the cars i'm behind


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

jossytt said:


> My grandad is a BMW man and I'm an Audi man obviously and we always argue he thinks his z3m is better than my tts, it's ok tho I'll just put him in a home soon hahaha


----------



## denviks (Sep 5, 2011)

had it a couple of times..... and both were bmw one owners..... :roll:

his insurance would of paid for the damage im sure :lol: i wont be pushed :mrgreen:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

tter said:


> mmh i wondered how soon it would be til someone said this.if i drive too slow then so do the cars i'm behind


Hi, Thats why you caught them up & why the BM is behind you, you are all going too slow. :lol: :lol: :wink: 
When its safe to do so, press the right hand pedal & the BM will still be behind you, but hopefully far in the distance.  
Hoggy.


----------



## audi_tt 83 (Feb 13, 2008)

i have both and used to get tail gated by bmw's only. now even in the TT i get tailgated by bottom of the range A4's that cant accelerate or brake like i can.

I personally dont think the brand of car is the problem. its the chav company car owners and footballers wives that drive them


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I do think that car brands attract different types of individual and I do find BMW drivers quite aggressive. But I find many Audi drivers very aggressive too. No so much with SAABs and Volvos. Or Skodas. In fact I find Skoda drivers the most courteous on the roads at the moment.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think someone else nailed it earlier with the 'reps' comment.

BMWs have a reputation of having aggtressive drivers which was probably justified 10+ years ago. However, that was because Versus the Audis of the time, BMWs were more desirable and therefore more reps chose them.

Now that Audi is (arguably) seen as more desirable than BMW, most of the cocks have moved to Audi.


----------

